# Shock This?? (Pics)



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey guys look we can stack them on top of our trailer too! But you wont see us point at the sky.

On a side note it was a great weekend. Saw lots of geese, killed a few. Did get caught in a field and almost had to leave the truck in the field ,got it out. Damn pop up rain storms.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

You wont see us pointing in a yard pic either with the trailer not even hooked up

Yard pics :eyeroll:

oke: 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You guys gotta love the friendly ribbing...it's good to see people having fun with pics.

Looks like some good grindin'


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Whys everyone got sand in their vag over some dumb goose picture poses?


----------



## Drake Jake (Sep 25, 2007)

the main reason i take pictures is for memories. they can be fun though.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

> Whys everyone got sand in their vag over some dumb goose picture poses?


I was wondering the same thing. :eyeroll:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Great pics. Can't wait for Missouri's early season. You guys are making me crazy. My trailers been ready for over a week and now I just playing the waiting game.
Keep up the good work.

Sean


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

No body is mad just just giving a little I expected to get something back. Sometimes this forum can be used for fun too!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Right.. with a title called "shock this" and starting off by saying


> Hey guys look we can stack them on top of our trailer too! But you wont see us point at the sky


Congrats, you shot sept. Canadas!


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

USAlx50 said:


> Whys everyone got sand in their vag over some dumb goose picture poses?


 DUMB???? I say we settle our differences and make a difference!

F/S: Team Shocker Autographs PM me if interested.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Are you confused? Did I stuttertype? :lol:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

No I guess not!

BTW....NOICE PICS. We ended up with 20 this weekend.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

So USA is the only one who has a problem with me giving goosehunternd some crap? I actually like the sky pointing thing. It is diffrent and we have all had somthing to talk about for a couple week. And as far as USA I am sorry for upsetting you. Just trying to have fun. :beer: Just settle down and I will give you a hug if you want one!


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

While looking for a lesson plan on stonehenge, I still could not avoid the power of the point...

it has apparently traveled over seas, and has even spread to people of all ages...










lord help us all


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

HAHA!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I don't think I could put it any better than this...
:lol:



Blue Plate said:


> I remember my first beer.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

That is a huge TURD!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

chris lillehoff said:


> That is a huge TURD!!!!


Nope Just really small kids..

:lol:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:rollin:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> So USA is the only one who has a problem with me giving goosehunternd some crap? I actually like the sky pointing thing. It is diffrent and we have all had somthing to talk about for a couple week. And as far as USA I am sorry for upsetting you. Just trying to have fun. :beer: Just settle down and I will give you a hug if you want one!


I couldn't care less about the whole picture thing. The thread just seemed like a call out, which I thought was dumb to call someone out with a picture saying you can shoot sept honks.. Maybe my internet sense wasn't working right and I am wrong. I think I'll pass on the hug thanks though :wink:


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

Did you guys wash the trailer for the pic?? 
That thing is crazy clean as well as the fourwheeler

I cant take offense from sombody with a spotless goose rig.
8)


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It was actually covered in mud from Saturday morning when we got down poured on. But I washed it off as soon as we got back from hunting. I like to keep my things nice. And then Sunday we hunted right behind the house, because we couldnt drive in the fields with the trailer. We just used 6 floaters and 4 dozen real geese. Instead of all the full bodys. It worked great. It was actually one of the better hunts of the year.

USA wasnt bragging about killing early geese. Just sharing our hunts just like everyone else. Dont worry though we kill our fair share later also. And just remember the hug is always there when you need one!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

haha


----------



## dkcaller14 (Nov 29, 2006)

Sean Ehmke said:


> Great pics. Can't wait for Missouri's early season. You guys are making me crazy. My trailers been ready for over a week and now I just playing the waiting game.
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Sean


Ya I agree, the 27th can't get here soon enough. I won't be able to get out on the opener, have a football game at Nebraska-Omaha. Gonna put a hurtin on em on Sunday though.


----------

